# I really want to WOW them!?



## benp (Feb 3, 2002)

ok I have a lot of my site done now but I think its missing something i want to make it really stand out and wow people but I dont know what to do can I have some hints or ideas??

http://24.147.179.89/Index.html


----------



## symphonix (Feb 4, 2002)

It looks great. I'd plunge on with the sub-pages now and come back to the homepage once you've got a better idea. I find content always makes a site work, and it is easier to do the homepage when you know what your content is.

One site I liked recently was www.geelongharley-davidson.com.au because, although it was very very simple, it had some great content: guides to great highways and escapes around Geelong, with links. A VR tour of the shop, etc. Another was www.pace.com.au, although the site had a lot of bad links, it had lots of information on the studios facilities, equipment, clientele and staff.

If you do your content now, it will seem much easier to do the homepage, because you'll know what you have to link to and attract people's attention to. For now though, it looks very good.


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 4, 2002)

looks GREAT dude!

One thing to watch out for:
I think your main background image is a manipulation of one of those pictures apple sends out with every copy of mac os x. you might want to re-draw it or something.

Great design though! I really dig it.


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 4, 2002)

Lookin good.  Symph does makes a good point about building around content to...

On the home page though, in that faded background image on the left I'm getting some horizontal break-up between "wonderfully designed site and "great price" as well as another bar about 340 points below that (Internet Explorer 5.1.3 Mac).  Dunno if it's intentional or not, and I'm too sleepy right now to try debugging it.


----------



## benp (Feb 4, 2002)

ok I fixed the thing on the side and I want to know if it looks better and looks good if not any ideas??


http://24.147.179.89/


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 4, 2002)

Yeh, pretty sharp dude...


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

ben, i was back to see if this looked any different in omniweb since i was playing with the new sneekypeak and noticed you have changed back from the face you had a few days ago. while i think i like the change back. there is still something bothering me about the words on the left in the under design. at least part of it is the wording (you still need to proofread the whole site as well). i think it comes across as too much to emphasize "a wonderful website" and "great prices". i would assume any designer would expect to give me those. and i think the overall quality of the design shows that is what you offer as well . satisfaction guaranteed is all you really need to say. that would be the bottom line with me if i were shopping for those services.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Feb 7, 2002)

The file you requested was not available or does not exist.

       ^
       ||

This is extremely progressive design- but I don't think the world is ready for it yet... 

Just poking fun


----------



## benp (Feb 7, 2002)

yeah I changed back to the old site in the mean time because its all linked but I'm not sure if I liked that face thing I felt it sorta looked out of place and didn't match the site and I'm having problems finding something to put in that area on the left any suggestions?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2002)

Very nice.  I like the Mac OS X BG navigation bar.  Keep it up!  =D


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

people love to disagree with me, but i still like the basic design that is there without the words on it. get rid of them except for 'satisfaction guaranteed' which you could move just about anywhere that people will see it stand out without scrolling the page.


----------



## mwhite (Feb 12, 2002)

GOOD
I think the site is very clean, fast loading, good color scheme. 

BAD
Under the "All but Grown Ups" link, I would change the body copy "Although I didn't create..." to something more on the lines of "This site is being maintained by Eyeon...".  "Although I didn't create" sounds kind of inferior.  

I also noticed quite a few mispellings. That would be the #1 reason if I was looking for a web designer I would not choose EYEON. Clients will not tolerate mispelling. If you do it on your site why wouldn't you mispell something on their site.

The phrase "Let EYEON design you next website.." I think it looks great the way it is but I am 27 years old. You have to think about your older target audience. Being that the type is light grey and small. The three lines that say "great price" satisfaction guaranteed", etc. I would probably bump up 1 size also to be safe.

Overall I think the site pretty good. The BAD items I noted are easy fixes but I would think of your personal website as your resume. Use alot of the resume rules regarding your website and you should be fine.

Good luck


----------



## benp (Feb 12, 2002)

thanks I fix some of those things and now my site is

www.eyeondesign.biz


----------



## profx (Feb 24, 2002)

you should probably make the rollovers on the main page point to something and activate when you go over the words not just the black box. (one of them is pointing  to aobe.com!


----------

